# I'm Grad Student!!!



## dkicklig (Jul 9, 2004)

I just received notice that I have been accepted at RTS. I hope to take my first class in the fall. I just told my wife and kids goodbye for the next 5 years.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 9, 2004)

Congrats!

Are you going Virtual, or moving to Charlotte, or what?

{putting on best Darth Vader voice}
Care to come to Jackson, my boy...
{end Darth Vader voice}


----------



## dkicklig (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm starting off in the MABS program for now. I'll take classes in Atlanta and Virtual (rumor has it the MDIV, MABS, and MATS will be accredited in Atlanta in about 2 years). I'll probably do some modulars at Jackson and Charlotte as well. It's going to be a couple of years before I can even think of going full time.

[Edited on 7-9-2004 by dkicklig]


----------

